# Key Cards and Walk Away (Auto) Lock?



## 96s46p

Lately I have been using a key card when I need to grab something from the car in the garage, plug in for charging, etc... And it has been auto locking a few seconds after the door is closed which feels just like walk away lock. It seems like it would be very easy to lock the key card inside this way. Does anyone know the rules about auto lock and key cards and when you have to manually lock the car by swiping the card on the b pillar vs not? Does it matter if you have driven the car or just opened a door?


----------



## LUXMAN

96s46p said:


> Lately I have been using a key card when I need to grab something from the car in the garage, plug in for charging, etc... And it has been auto locking a few seconds after the door is closed which feels just like walk away lock. It seems like it would be very easy to lock the key card inside this way. Does anyone know the rules about auto lock and key cards and when you have to manually lock the car by swiping the card on the b pillar vs not? Does it matter if you have driven the car or just opened a door?


Ya know, it is funny that you mention this. Mobile service was out here the other day.
I moved the car out to the driveway with the phone but when he arrived, I opened the car with card and left it with the car.
As he was finishing up, the keycard was in the cupholder and I was next to the car with my phone in my pocket.
He shut the door and it auto locked.

So When looking at the Owner's Manual, I found these 2 passages...

_Note: Walk Away Lock operates only when
using an authenticated phone. When you walk
away from Model 3 carrying only your key
card, Model 3 does not automatically unlock/
lock, even if this feature is turned on (see Walk Away Lock on page 10)._

_Walk Away Lock
Doors and trunks can automatically lock
whenever you walk away carrying your
authenticated phone. When the doors lock,
the exterior lights flash once and the mirrors
fold (if equipped with the premium package
and Fold Mirrors is on).

Model 3 does not automatically lock if:

• An authenticated phone is detected inside
Model 3.

• You are not using an authenticated phone
as the key and walk away carrying the key
card. When using the key card you must
manually lock Model 3 by tapping the key
card against the door pillar (see Keys on page 6).

• A door or trunk is not fully closed._

So this indicates to me that since I had the phone with me, that is the reason it auto locked. Maybe your phone inside was "connected" as a key but just not close enough to open, but far enough that she said "OK, time to lock". Currently as I write this, I am on the other side of the wall from my car. The phone app says I am connected to the car but I know I cannot open it from past experience without being closer. So I will go try it now.....

I first had my phone connected but left it inside. Used the Keycard and opened a door. Close it and a few seconds later it Auto-locked.

Then I went and turned the Bluetooth off on my phone and left the phone inside. Opened the car with the Keycard. Then close it and it stayed unlocked. So when I went inside, I turned the BT back on and the app says Connected. But the car did not AutoLock.

So it seems if your phone can still be seen by the car, then it will AutoLock even if you use the Keycard to get in.

But I like to idea of using the KeyCard to get in when you need to grab something. Seems like I am always needing to find my phone to get in. I think I will keep the spare card near the Garage door so I can get in from now on. I just wish you could designate the garage a place not to AutoLock and still leave it selected for everywhere else. Whether this linked to homelink or Geo-fenced, IDK but would be a nice feature. I still don't have the update with the lock horn sounds, but I don't think I can use that feature since it would be too loud leaving for work early in the morning and I don't wanna keep going through menus to disarm Autolock everytime I park at home


----------



## 96s46p

Thanks, I think you are correct, there was a phone but it was over 50ft away from the car and not moving. There needs to be a way to toggle the phone as key function on and off within the app for that phone without turning off Bluetooth.


----------



## jsmay311

LUXMAN said:


> Ya know, it is funny that you mention this. Mobile service was out here the other day.
> I moved the car out to the driveway with the phone but when he arrived, I opened the car with card and left it with the car.
> As he was finishing up, the keycard was in the cupholder and I was next to the car with my phone in my pocket.
> He shut the door and it auto locked.
> 
> So When looking at the Owner's Manual, I found these 2 passages...
> 
> _Note: Walk Away Lock operates only when
> using an authenticated phone. When you walk
> away from Model 3 carrying only your key
> card, Model 3 does not automatically unlock/
> lock, even if this feature is turned on (see Walk Away Lock on page 10)._
> 
> _Walk Away Lock
> Doors and trunks can automatically lock
> whenever you walk away carrying your
> authenticated phone. When the doors lock,
> the exterior lights flash once and the mirrors
> fold (if equipped with the premium package
> and Fold Mirrors is on).
> 
> Model 3 does not automatically lock if:
> 
> • An authenticated phone is detected inside
> Model 3.
> 
> • You are not using an authenticated phone
> as the key and walk away carrying the key
> card. When using the key card you must
> manually lock Model 3 by tapping the key
> card against the door pillar (see Keys on page 6).
> 
> • A door or trunk is not fully closed._
> 
> So this indicates to me that since I had the phone with me, that is the reason it auto locked. Maybe your phone inside was "connected" as a key but just not close enough to open, but far enough that she said "OK, time to lock". Currently as I write this, I am on the other side of the wall from my car. The phone app says I am connected to the car but I know I cannot open it from past experience without being closer. So I will go try it now.....
> 
> I first had my phone connected but left it inside. Used the Keycard and opened a door. Close it and a few seconds later it Auto-locked.
> 
> Then I went and turned the Bluetooth off on my phone and left the phone inside. Opened the car with the Keycard. Then close it and it stayed unlocked. So when I went inside, I turned the BT back on and the app says Connected. But the car did not AutoLock.
> 
> So it seems if your phone can still be seen by the car, then it will AutoLock even if you use the Keycard to get in.
> 
> But I like to idea of using the KeyCard to get in when you need to grab something. Seems like I am always needing to find my phone to get in. I think I will keep the spare card near the Garage door so I can get in from now on. I just wish you could designate the garage a place not to AutoLock and still leave it selected for everywhere else. Whether this linked to homelink or Geo-fenced, IDK but would be a nice feature. I still don't have the update with the lock horn sounds, but I don't think I can use that feature since it would be too loud leaving for work early in the morning and I don't wanna keep going through menus to disarm Autolock everytime I park at home


Thanks for the detailed write-up.

This confusing behavior seems like it could be very problematic in some cases and could lead to people accidentally locking themselves out of their cars (if a passenger with an authenticated phone walks away after being dropped off somewhere and the driver leaves the card inside, for example) or unknowingly leaving their cars unlocked for extended periods of time (if they grew accustomed to it auto-locking when using the card simply because there was _usually_ an authenticated phone somewhere in range).

As if we needed _*more*_ reasons why the phone/card key approach is no good.


----------



## LUXMAN

jsmay311 said:


> Thanks for the detailed write-up.
> 
> This confusing behavior seems like it could be very problematic in some cases and could lead to people accidentally locking themselves out of their cars (if a passenger with an authenticated phone walks away after being dropped off somewhere and the driver leaves the card inside, for example) or unknowingly leaving their cars unlocked for extended periods of time (if they grew accustomed to it auto-locking when using the card simply because there was _usually_ an authenticated phone somewhere in range).
> 
> As if we needed _*more*_ reasons why the phone/card key approach is no good.


Yeah, that could be a problem. But you could always unlock the car with the app for them. Personally, even with the minuses of the system, I do like it, most of the time


----------



## CraigWalker

I have the same concern about auto lock in my garage. I work from home and it is rather annoying. But I found the workaround. Obtain a burner phone that will accept Tesla's latest app. Note that the iPhone 5 is the earliest unit that will work (iPhone 4 is too old to be able to user the newer app). Make the burner phone a key for the car and leave the burner in your garage, on a charger. Works like a charm!


----------



## bernie

LUXMAN said:


> Ya know, it is funny that you mention this. Mobile service was out here the other day.
> I moved the car out to the driveway with the phone but when he arrived, I opened the car with card and left it with the car.
> As he was finishing up, the keycard was in the cupholder and I was next to the car with my phone in my pocket.
> He shut the door and it auto locked.
> 
> So When looking at the Owner's Manual, I found these 2 passages...
> 
> _Note: Walk Away Lock operates only when
> using an authenticated phone. When you walk
> away from Model 3 carrying only your key
> card, Model 3 does not automatically unlock/
> lock, even if this feature is turned on (see Walk Away Lock on page 10)._
> 
> _Walk Away Lock
> Doors and trunks can automatically lock
> whenever you walk away carrying your
> authenticated phone. When the doors lock,
> the exterior lights flash once and the mirrors
> fold (if equipped with the premium package
> and Fold Mirrors is on)._
> 
> _Model 3 does not automatically lock if:_
> 
> _• An authenticated phone is detected inside
> Model 3._
> 
> _• You are not using an authenticated phone
> as the key and walk away carrying the key
> card. When using the key card you must
> manually lock Model 3 by tapping the key
> card against the door pillar (see Keys on page 6)._
> 
> _• A door or trunk is not fully closed._
> 
> So this indicates to me that since I had the phone with me, that is the reason it auto locked. Maybe your phone inside was "connected" as a key but just not close enough to open, but far enough that she said "OK, time to lock". Currently as I write this, I am on the other side of the wall from my car. The phone app says I am connected to the car but I know I cannot open it from past experience without being closer. So I will go try it now.....
> 
> I first had my phone connected but left it inside. Used the Keycard and opened a door. Close it and a few seconds later it Auto-locked.
> 
> Then I went and turned the Bluetooth off on my phone and left the phone inside. Opened the car with the Keycard. Then close it and it stayed unlocked. So when I went inside, I turned the BT back on and the app says Connected. But the car did not AutoLock.
> 
> So it seems if your phone can still be seen by the car, then it will AutoLock even if you use the Keycard to get in.
> 
> But I like to idea of using the KeyCard to get in when you need to grab something. Seems like I am always needing to find my phone to get in. I think I will keep the spare card near the Garage door so I can get in from now on. I just wish you could designate the garage a place not to AutoLock and still leave it selected for everywhere else. Whether this linked to homelink or Geo-fenced, IDK but would be a nice feature. I still don't have the update with the lock horn sounds, but I don't think I can use that feature since it would be too loud leaving for work early in the morning and I don't wanna keep going through menus to disarm Autolock everytime I park at home


Unfortunately the feature/function in the manual didn't work in my experience. I wonder if the manual and detection has been updated since last October 2018 - I locked my phone and wallet (with Tesla key card in it) inside the car. I had pulled off the side of the road to get something from the trunk, got out closed my door behind me, opened the trunk got what I needed, closed the trunk and then the car locked on me. Phone and wallet inside on the passenger seat in plain view (blue tooth on). Hundreds of miles from home and on a country canyon road. Do I walk 2 miles up the canyon in the blazing heat into town? After about 30 mins I was able to flag someone down, asked them if I could use their phone to call tesla, it took about 10mins to get tesla roadside on the phone (seemed like an eternity at the time as my good Samaritan was getting impatient). Tesla asked for personal details, vin, and the date I took delivery (I guess its like remembering your own child's birthday). And they remotely unlocked my car. I grabbed my wallet and phone ran back to the good Samaritan gave her all the money in my wallet (unfortunately that was about $15 bucks) thanked her profusely and we went on our way. Now, like leaving my house I never close the door unless I have my wallet and phone. My 2007 Prius and 2015 CMAX never did this to me if I left the key inside. Anyway, I'll have to check into the FOB and see if it will prevent this from happening.


----------



## Kizzy

bernie said:


> Unfortunately the feature/function in the manual didn't work in my experience. I wonder if the manual and detection has been updated since last October 2018 - I locked my phone and wallet (with Tesla key card in it) inside the car. I had pulled off the side of the road to get something from the trunk, got out closed my door behind me, opened the trunk got what I needed, closed the trunk and then the car locked on me. Phone and wallet inside on the passenger seat in plain view (blue tooth on). Hundreds of miles from home and on a country canyon road. Do I walk 2 miles up the canyon in the blazing heat into town? After about 30 mins I was able to flag someone down, asked them if I could use their phone to call tesla, it took about 10mins to get tesla roadside on the phone (seemed like an eternity at the time as my good Samaritan was getting impatient). Tesla asked for personal details, vin, and the date I took delivery (I guess its like remembering your own child's birthday). And they remotely unlocked my car. I grabbed my wallet and phone ran back to the good Samaritan gave her all the money in my wallet (unfortunately that was about $15 bucks) thanked her profusely and we went on our way. Now, like leaving my house I never close the door unless I have my wallet and phone. My 2007 Prius and 2015 CMAX never did this to me if I left the key inside. Anyway, I'll have to check into the FOB and see if it will prevent this from happening.


That sucks.  This validates my decision to not use walk away lock. I like having that bit of control. It sucks that I need to be able to each the screen or open my app to lock the car, though.


----------



## MarkB

I went out of town for almost a week, and thought I'd use the time away to get some stuff done to my car (PPF and ceramic).

The other day, I was called because the car locked itself with the key card inside. Both authenticated phones were over 700km away.


----------



## DA3

on the other hand-- how do you use the key card and when done with your drive lock the vehicle with it? (I was able to unlock and drive with it.. but lock back up?)


----------



## BluestarE3

DA3 said:


> on the other hand-- how do you use the key card and when done with your drive lock the vehicle with it? (I was able to unlock and drive with it.. but lock back up?)


Touch the key card to the B-pillar to lock the car. Same technique as with unlocking the car using the card.


----------



## mswlogo

Kizzy said:


> That sucks.  This validates my decision to not use walk away lock. I like having that bit of control. It sucks that I need to be able to each the screen or open my app to lock the car, though.


Always keep a KeyCard with you. No big deal. Used it for a year, zero issues.


----------



## JoeP

The worst thing about auto-lock (which works flawlessly for me, i keep a key card in my wallet just in case i screw up, they're dirt cheap... I think i paid $12 for my extra one at Tesla), is that when i rent a car these days (which is never a Tesla it seems), i tend to walk away and leave *that* car unlocked...


----------



## Mr. Spacely

JoeP said:


> The worst thing about auto-lock (which works flawlessly for me, i keep a key card in my wallet just in case i screw up, they're dirt cheap... I think i paid $12 for my extra one at Tesla), is that when i rent a car these days (which is never a Tesla it seems), i tend to walk away and leave *that* car unlocked...


Worse then that. When I drove my wife's ICE car I walked away with the engine running and the keys in the ignition.


----------



## Tbailey4

My Iphone crashed yesterday so I used my card to access the car. After exiting the car the mirrors did not fold and the doors remained open. Went out this morning car still unlocked. Not sure what’s going on and any advise is always appreciated. Note, I made sure all phones were a good distance away from the car.


----------



## MelindaV

Tbailey4 said:


> My Iphone crashed yesterday so I used my card to access the car. After exiting the car the mirrors did not fold and the doors remained open. Went out this morning car still unlocked. Not sure what's going on and any advise is always appreciated. Note, I made sure all phones were a good distance away from the car.


the auto locking does not happen when using the cards, you have to physically swipe the card on the B pillar when you get out of the car.


----------



## jdcollins5

Your Key Card is like a mechanical key, it is a manual function. If you use the Key Card on the B pillar to unlock, you have to use the Key Card on the B pillar to lock when you exit.

The auto lock function only works with your phone.


----------



## Tbailey4

Thanks, I’m getting this creature figured out.


----------



## johnpeters

Due to its walk-away feature, your Tesla locks by itself. If the Tesla recognized that you were leaving using the fob key, this feature locks your Tesla on its own.


----------



## Rowo

You can set walk away lock to work only when you are away from home


----------

